# Flightliner paint products?



## Monarky (May 8, 2013)

Does anyone know of a good paint product that sticks well on chrome finishes?  I want to repaint the chrome fork tips on my 1961 JC Higgins Flightliner and looking for something that will last.  Please let me know?


----------



## jpromo (May 8, 2013)

Never painted onto chrome myself but one can't help but notice that original stuff is often pretty flaky.. so it may have not been perfected from the factory.

I'd say tape it off and scuff up the area real good, lay down a bit of etching primer first, then your candy red. Though, I think part of the look of these forks relies on the paint being somewhat translucent, so primer may kill that. Regardless, I recommend scuffing the chrome. Good luck!


----------



## Monarky (May 8, 2013)

jpromo said:


> Never painted onto chrome myself but one can't help but notice that original stuff is often pretty flaky.. so it may have not been perfected from the factory.
> 
> I'd say tape it off and scuff up the area real good, lay down a bit of etching primer first, then your candy red. Though, I think part of the look of these forks relies on the paint being somewhat translucent, so primer may kill that. Regardless, I recommend scuffing the chrome. Good luck!




Thanks for the tip


----------

